# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Kalustopoistot 2010

## jtm

Miksi näinkin "uusi" auto kuin #625 ollaan poistettu?  :Mad:

----------


## Eppu

> Miksi näinkin "uusi" auto kuin #625 ollaan poistettu?


No enpä tiedä, mutta jospa se jää tarpeettomaksi ensi syksyä ajatellen. Ainakin 4 lyhyttä uutta autoa kun on tulossa, joten on taatusti varaa poistaa vielä muutama muukin tästä sarjasta. #622:llakin tulee ikärajat vastaan. Kesäkauden alkaessa poistoon menee uskoakseni myös niveliä, toivon mukaan ne ovat sitten OmniCity-mallisia etupäässä. #211 ja #212 ovat arvatenkin myös lähtijöitä(?)

Mutta yhtä kaikki varmasti tuo #625 saattaisi mennä kaupaksi ihan kotimaan markkinoillakin...

----------


## Automies

> No enpä tiedä, mutta jospa se jää tarpeettomaksi ensi syksyä ajatellen. Ainakin 4 lyhyttä uutta autoa kun on tulossa, joten on taatusti varaa poistaa vielä muutama muukin tästä sarjasta. #622:llakin tulee ikärajat vastaan. Kesäkauden alkaessa poistoon menee uskoakseni myös niveliä, toivon mukaan ne ovat sitten OmniCity-mallisia etupäässä. #211 ja #212 ovat arvatenkin myös lähtijöitä(?)


Tänä vuonna on tarkoitus poistaa autot #211, #212, #618, #619 ja #622.

----------


## Eppu

TKL #414:n olinpaikka näytti (24.6.) olevan Nekalan jätteenkäsittelyalueen laidassa. Havainto tehty pyörätieltä Lempääläntien rampin kohdalta, jossa auton kylkinumeron saattoi havaita säleaidan raosta.

----------


## jtm

> TKL #414:n olinpaikka näytti (24.6.) olevan Nekalan jätteenkäsittelyalueen laidassa. Havainto tehty pyörätieltä Lempääläntien rampin kohdalta, jossa auton kylkinumeron saattoi havaita säleaidan raosta.


Auto olisikin tarkoitus poistaa tämän vuoden aikana kuin myös #409 ja #419.

----------


## Eppu

> TKL #414:n olinpaikka näytti (24.6.) olevan Nekalan jätteenkäsittelyalueen laidassa. Havainto tehty pyörätieltä Lempääläntien rampin kohdalta, jossa auton kylkinumeron saattoi havaita säleaidan raosta.


Tänään ohikulkiessani totesin #414:n saaneen seuraa. Viereen on ajettu yksi uukkari, toinen vm -01 OmniCity sekä yksi Lahti 402.

----------


## Rester

TKL:n myynnissä olevaa kalustoa löytyy osoitteesta: http://www.tampere.fi/tkl/myy1.html.

Todennäköisesti nuo on siirretty vain myyntiä odottamaan tuonne Viinikkaan. Tosin voisi arvata, että palasiksi ovat menossa, jos niille ei ostajaa ala löytymään.

----------


## jtm

Näköjään myynnissä valmiiksi vielä ajossa olevat #619 ja #622. Toivottavasti saavat hyvän kodin  :Smile:

----------


## jtm

Tkl #619 ja #622 on poistettu.

----------


## Eppu

> Tkl #619 ja #622 on poistettu.


Tuo #619 näytti olevan reilu tunti sitten syystä tai toisesta l-aseman takapihalla parkissa.

----------


## jtm

> Tuo #619 näytti olevan reilu tunti sitten syystä tai toisesta l-aseman takapihalla parkissa.


Kyllä se vaan on poistettu. Nyt sen tilalla #642.

----------


## karvinen

nää TKL #619 ja # 622 löytynee vaasasta

----------

